
Show HN: snapchat meets fruit ninja – GameFace (iOS app) - Stanleyc23
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1163665863&mt=8
======
Stanleyc23
i made this app in my spare time; would love feedback and critiques.
definitely plan on iterating on the game. ask me anything!

\--stan

~~~
laksmanv
Did you use open source for the facial recognition? If so, what one?

~~~
Stanleyc23
i used a combination of opencv and dlib.

opencv for the face detection and dlib for the landmark detection. but
technically dlib actually does the face detection too so opencv is strictly
necessary.

